# help sought!



## chrisaviary

Hi all im Chris, and im from Irvine, west coast of Scotland.

I basically joined here, as i were looking for some advice.
You see im planning on building a large aviary in my garden, at the bottom of it.

The measurements for it will hopefully be as follows:
12ft wide X 12FT long X 6Ft high(as their are restrictions to the height of building u can build outside)
how i was planing on doing the layout is: 3ft storage space, and access to the back of the enclosure, 2ft for the birds wooden enclosure, to hide and rest and feed and then a rather spacious flight of 7 ft. of course it will all be 12 ft wide its just the length of the aviary will be split into 3 parts.

I was looking into putting my 2 wee rabbits at the bottom of the aviary so that way the rabbits would have a nice wee run for them to run around in outdoors. As i read on several different websites that it is possible to keep rabbits in an aviary.

I was just wanting you thoughts and suggestions on my idea, and im looking for advice of what sort of birds i can keep in this sized aviary i am planning on building.

i am also going to build a raised pond! in my garden, of which i was planning it to be 3 fT wide X 3ft Long X 2-3 ft deep.
I was going to build it with a nice wooden frame and was planning of building seats into the side of the pond.

its hard to explain it with out images but hopefully i can get some interesting responses on this

Thanks for reading and for any responses.
Chris


----------



## poohdog

I don't get the 'split into three' bit...better split in two and the enclosed section to be sectioned off into flight and storage.I would recommend you insulate this part.The access to the aviary part should be in here to prevent escapes and make a safety porch unnecessary.This is my indoor section...



















And the total aviary...



















As for birds,in your neck of the woods winters are long and hard...budgies,canaries.bengalese finches and zebra finches can be acclimatised to minimum heat.It depends what you fancy.

With your pond make it as deep as you can for fish to survive the winters.
Rabbits should be ok...but not guinea pigs.


----------



## chrisaviary

Regarding the splitting into 3!
I kinda meant the aviary will be part flight and part enclosed and the enclosed part will be split into 2 so i can get into the back of the aviary and i can have storage part as im getting rid of the shed in my garden as it is falling to bits anyway.

Now i have a small inquiry, i get the sun in my back garden all day long. i was planning on having the aviary at the bottom of the garden.
But that would mean the aviary would have the sun on it till the sun sets!
is there any problem in having the aviary in full sun, or should i build the aviary close to the house where the house will shade the aviary from 3pm onwards (BST)???

Thanks for your

oh 1 more thing im not sure about the depth of the pond as im sure there are restrictions imposed about the depth of ponds in gardens???? 

Thanks.


----------



## chrisaviary

I just had a Thought could i put Chickens (Hens) at the bottom of the aviary instead of rabbits??


----------



## poohdog

Young chicks leaving the nest will get pecked to death.


----------



## poohdog

chrisaviary said:


> Now i have a small inquiry, i get the sun in my back garden all day long. i was planning on having the aviary at the bottom of the garden.
> But that would mean the aviary would have the sun on it till the sun sets!
> is there any problem in having the aviary in full sun, or should i build the aviary close to the house where the house will shade the aviary from 3pm onwards (BST)???
> 
> oh 1 more thing im not sure about the depth of the pond as im sure there are restrictions imposed about the depth of ponds in gardens????
> 
> Thanks.


Mine faces south...no problems if you make your shed section so you can leave doors and windows open on hot days.My door has a mesh screen to keep cats out.

As for the pool...dig the damn thing...councils are too busy to bother measuring garden ponds...:001_smile:


----------



## chrisaviary

What i was thinking (as i aint gotta clue which way my back garden is pointing, north/south/east /west lol) is to put my shed part so it casts a shadow into the aviary all day so they will get shade but then it mite look stupid lol.
hold on ill try create some drawings so you can get my meaning lol


----------



## chrisaviary

hopefully this has worked lol


----------



## chrisaviary

ok ill try this again lol


----------



## chrisaviary

ok i just noted something wrong in the picture the lines that say the sun @ 1pm and so on i meant the shade from the house is at those times lol


----------



## chrisaviary

in over all in that design i put forward it is going to measure 12feet X 12 feet! and that will include the bird shed!


----------



## poohdog

If it's your intention to have the pool half way under the aviary I would rethink it.I know it's a nice idea and can be seen in some public aviaries but deep pools are unwise with birds that often drown.Droppings will contaminate the water.And a leak of water can leave an escape route.As I've said I wouldn't worry about the sun...not in this country.


----------



## Lex87

Those are some nice aviary pictures posted. I appreciate all the good tips too. I raise horses but my wife wants me to build an aviary for her because she loves birds. It's not something that I'm keen on doing because I really have my hands full already. I'll probably do it to make her happy though. Thanks for the thoughts on an adequate size for small birds. It gives me a better idea of what's involved. If I really get into it I may even have more horses for sale. :blink:


----------

